# Please help



## TripleS (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello,
I am new to making shirts. and I am trying to design a shirt. I have the image in color but need it in Black. 
Is there anyone that can help me? I can send the image to you.


----------



## TripleS (Oct 1, 2015)

Or Maybe tell me what I"m doing wrong...


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Vinyl, screen print, or another method?


----------



## TripleS (Oct 1, 2015)

Vinyl, I cant figure out how to get all the lines to show up. I have been trying to trace it


----------



## lesliescraps (Sep 27, 2015)

What software are you using? Can you post the file on here so we can see it and try and correct it?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I pm'ed you


----------



## TripleS (Oct 1, 2015)

I cant seem to get the photo uploaded! I am us in Pro Cuts 4


----------

